# Trenoral legit or a scam?



## ICanBench50 (May 9, 2017)

Listed on crazybulk website. Has 200mg beta sitosterol, 100mg uncaria tomentosa, 100mg nettle leaf extract, and 25mg pepsin. Serving size: 3 capsules per day 

Its an oral steroid that says it has the same effects as tren with zero side effects. Is any of this true or just a money grab? Thanks for any info!


----------



## Jin (May 9, 2017)

What does your gut say?

nothing that's effective has zero side effects FYI.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2017)

Seems good to go man. If it says its like Tren without the sides, then i believe it. Everyone tells the truth on the internet. It's probably better than Tren


----------



## Jin (May 9, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Seems good to go man. If it says its like Tren without the sides, then i believe it. Everyone tells the truth on the internet. It's probably better than Tren



X as a way better total than I do. I take back what I said. He's probably right.


----------



## ICanBench50 (May 9, 2017)

I don't believe everything the internet says that why I'm asking here for valid answers. I'm new to this stuff so I don't know much and don't wanna be that idiot who gets screwed. Obviously it can't be better than the actual thing but I'm wondering if it still works or if it's a joke.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> I don't believe everything the internet says that why I'm asking here for valid answers. I'm new to this stuff so I don't know much and don't wanna be that idiot who gets screwed. Obviously it can't be better than the actual thing but I'm wondering if it still works or if it's a joke.



Don't waste your money.


----------



## Battletoad (May 9, 2017)

Come on man. You have the internet like the rest of us, research the anabolic properties of plant sterols, nettle extract, and pepsin. Do you REALLY think there is any chance of them demonstrating, IN VIVO, anabolic activity that rivals a compound FIVE TIMES as anabolic and androgenic as straight testosterone? Let me guess, it's also $49.95 too?

Don't waste your money.


----------



## ICanBench50 (May 9, 2017)

It's $62. Is there any other safe oral steroid I could use with small side effects because I'm sick of being small. Any that I don't need PCT for?


----------



## ToolSteel (May 9, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> It's $62. Is there any other safe oral steroid I could use with small side effects because I'm sick of being small. Any that I don't need PCT for?


Yeah. 


Food.


----------



## ICanBench50 (May 9, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 
> Food.



**** that shit I'm not a pussy


----------



## Battletoad (May 9, 2017)

*edit*

disregard what I said. **** this guy.


----------



## Bosco200 (May 9, 2017)

Foodoral, you'll get great results, zero sides, and no pct required.


----------



## Jin (May 9, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> **** that shit I'm not a pussy



Just an idiot then. Food is the most anabolic substance you can put in your body. You can't out-steroid a shitty diet.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 9, 2017)

I have a pet snake in my pants


----------



## ICanBench50 (May 9, 2017)

Well this is a steroid forum so I'm guessing you all are loaded as jay cutler.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 9, 2017)

Who is Jay Cutler?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Well this is a steroid forum so I'm guessing you all are loaded as jay cutler.



I don't get what that has to do with anything 

Here is the deal

The supp you asked about it crap

There is no steroid that does not require pct.

Even if you took a shitload of steroids without increasing your food intake and training stimulus you will not get any bigger.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 9, 2017)

The only reason that these companies stay in business is from people like you. ALL of these companies are a scam. One of the biggest tell tale signs of a scam supplement is when they either mimic a real steroid name or compare it to one.


If you want something anabolic without needing PCT then eat food.


----------



## ICanBench50 (May 9, 2017)

I eat 3.2k cal a day but I'm not growing and I've tried increasing cal. Is there any gear that won't shrink my balls and dicks, won't give hair loss or gyno?


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 9, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> I eat 3.2k cal a day but I'm not growing and I've tried increasing cal. Is there any gear that won't shrink my balls and dicks, won't give hair loss or gyno?


I cant speak to more than one dick but the one I have hasn't shrunk.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> I eat 3.2k cal a day but I'm not growing and I've tried increasing cal. Is there any gear that won't shrink my balls and dicks, won't give hair loss or gyno?



Then increase cals more. 

And to answer your question no.


----------



## Jaydub (May 9, 2017)

Are you working out at all? You should work out and up the calories. Try that and lemme know if it works


----------



## Dex (May 9, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> I eat 3.2k cal a day but I'm not growing and I've tried increasing cal. Is there any gear that won't shrink my balls and dicks, won't give hair loss or gyno?



How tall and how much do you weigh? 3200 cals might not be enough for you. Everybody is different, does different type of work, more or less active at home, different workout intensity, etc. If you aren't gaining any weight on 3200 cals, then up it a few hundred and go from there. I lose weight on 3k and I am pretty damn sedentary.


----------



## ICanBench50 (May 9, 2017)

5'9 164 pounds. I run Layne Nortons routine, PHAT.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> 5'9 164 pounds. I run Layne Nortons routine, PHAT.



No way are you eating 3200 calories. I call bullshit lol

Are you actually tracking this with an app or something? Show us a screen cap.

If you somehow are - answer doesn't change. Eat more.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2017)

Haha this is awesome. Thus guy has more than one dick. In jealous. 

Do people really think steroids shrink your dick?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha this is awesome. Thus guy has more than one dick. In jealous.
> 
> Do people really think steroids shrink your dick?



No just ignorant people


----------



## ToolSteel (May 9, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> **** that shit I'm not a pussy


----------



## ICanBench50 (May 9, 2017)

I use myfitnesspale app. Ok fine I've gained about 2 pounds a week but it's not fast enough my arms aren't getting big enough and especially my legs. Everyone says roids shrink your dick, surly it's not just a myth?


----------



## ron1204 (May 9, 2017)

wtf is a layne norton phat routine?


----------



## knightmare999 (May 9, 2017)

2 pounds a week isn't fast enough. 
I recommend a time machine. 
Visit my URL and I have one that I'll let go for  $62


----------



## knightmare999 (May 9, 2017)

Terminator rules, not Back to the Future rules. 
Heard of them?  Then surely time travel isn't a myth.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 9, 2017)

I poop more than 2 pounds a day....And I have pics to prove it 




ICanBench50 said:


> I use myfitnesspale app. Ok fine I've gained about 2 pounds a week but it's not fast enough my arms aren't getting big enough and especially my legs. Everyone says roids shrink your dick, surly it's not just a myth?


----------



## stonetag (May 9, 2017)

I about threw a loud mouth jackass off a boat dock into the drink today at work which I thought was entertaining, but this thread is way more entertaining!


----------



## ICanBench50 (May 9, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> wtf is a layne norton phat routine?


A power/hypertrophy routine


----------



## ICanBench50 (May 9, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> 2 pounds a week isn't fast enough.
> I recommend a time machine.
> Visit my URL and I have one that I'll let go for  $62


Roids are time travel. You get results in 2 years it takes natty to get in 10.


----------



## Jin (May 10, 2017)

How old are you and hing long have you been training?


----------



## ICanBench50 (May 10, 2017)

19 and for 4 years with lots of bulk/cutting phases


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> wtf is a layne norton phat routine?



PHAT stands for 
Power
Hypertrophy
Anal
Tickling


----------



## Jin (May 10, 2017)

You don't need to cut at your weight, just continue to lift heavy and eat your face off. 
Anything you take that shuts down your natural production of test is a bad idea. You're natural levels are about to peak. Ride that out then consider enhancing once they start to drop. Around age 25. 
2 lbs a week is outstanding. If even half of that is muscle you'll be a monster by the time you're 22. 
If you hop on pro hormones/AAS now you won't keep any gains coming off because you don't have a solid base. 
keep up the good work and stay natural for now. Those pro hormones are unregulated and who knows what is in them. They can mess you up worse than steroids. 
AAS/hormones ain't pot and beer son.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 10, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Roids are time travel. You get results in 2 years it takes natty to get in 10.



No. Completely ****ing wrong. So you're gaining 2 pounds a week? So in half a year u should be 200 pounds. What's wrong with that? Start steroids now and you'll put about ten pounds of water on then lose it all after. Is that what u want? Oh and your cock will shrink. Its science.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 10, 2017)

You're lazy. U want the fast easy way to getting big. Stop being a pussy and put some work in naturally. Stop cutting, you're 160 pounds!!!! Get to 190-200 with some real muscle then "cut" if u want. And get off that gay routine


----------



## automatondan (May 10, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Who is Jay Cutler?



He's a football player...


----------



## ICanBench50 (May 10, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> You're lazy. U want the fast easy way to getting big. Stop being a pussy and put some work in naturally. Stop cutting, you're 160 pounds!!!! Get to 190-200 with some real muscle then "cut" if u want. And get off that gay routine


whats wrong with PHAT routine what do u recommend instead? I guess I'll stay natural for now


----------



## ICanBench50 (May 10, 2017)

I meant Jay Cutler the 8x Mr Olympia


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 10, 2017)

I thought he had to give back all the wins for failing a drug test....



ICanBench50 said:


> I meant Jay Cutler the 8x Mr Olympia


----------



## automatondan (May 10, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> I meant Jay Cutler the 8x Mr Olympia



I was being ironic/sarcastic......


----------



## automatondan (May 10, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> whats wrong with PHAT routine what do u recommend instead? I guess I'll stay natural for now



You should spend some time in our diet and training sections... If you really want to put on some serious size, figure out how to eat, and then start a solid powerlifting program. I am being very serious and trying to help you out.


----------



## ICanBench50 (May 10, 2017)

automatondan said:


> You should spend some time in our diet and training sections... If you really want to put on some serious size, figure out how to eat, and then start a solid powerlifting program. I am being very serious and trying to help you out.


I don't want to be a powerlifter I want to be an aesthetic bodybuilder like Frank Zane or Jeff Seid. I was told Phat would be good for this have u seen the routine. Layne Norton is an accomplished natty body builder with a phd.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 10, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> I don't want to be a powerlifter I want to be an aesthetic bodybuilder like Frank Zane or Jeff Seid. I was told Phat would be good for this have u seen the routine. Layne Norton is an accomplished natty body builder with a phd.


Layne also looks nothing like Zane or seid, and his squat form makes me fear for his life. 
Hes just another Rumpletoe imo. 

At at this point in your training career, and for a long time, heavy compound movements will be king.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 10, 2017)

OP, post yer bench, squat and deadlift numbers here along with yer daily macros.

Betting that ye've not even scratched the surface as to what ye can accomplish with a solid diet and a training program focused on building a foundation of strength rather than training for 'aesthetics' at age 19.


----------



## Dex (May 10, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> I use myfitnesspale app. Ok fine I've gained about 2 pounds a week but it's not fast enough my arms aren't getting big enough and especially my legs. Everyone says roids shrink your dick, surly it's not just a myth?



Gear doesn't shrink your penis, it just seems that way. It looks smaller when you get bigger, especially when your hands get bigger.


----------



## motown1002 (May 10, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> No way are you eating 3200 calories. I call bullshit lol
> 
> Are you actually tracking this with an app or something? Show us a screen cap.
> 
> If you somehow are - answer doesn't change. Eat more.



Exactly.  You aren't tracking your calories correctly.  If you are 5'9" and only 164, those calories would be enough unless you are getting them from donuts.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 10, 2017)

Hey Tool, come pull my finger.....



ToolSteel said:


> Layne also looks nothing like Zane or seid, and his squat form makes me fear for his life.
> Hes just another Rumpletoe imo.
> 
> At at this point in your training career, and for a long time, heavy compound movements will be king.


----------



## ICanBench50 (May 11, 2017)

Bench: 205 
Squat: 260
DL(hex bar): 315


----------



## ICanBench50 (May 11, 2017)

Also Layne Norton PHAT has great compound lifts?


----------

